# gitlab unicorn problem



## minimike (Mar 27, 2018)

Hi

I've got installed www/gitlab. The WebUI works but I couldn't pull and push from and into the repo. It seems they is a problem with unicorn


```
E, [2018-03-27T18:27:56.937832 #40498] ERROR -- : 127.0.0.1:8080 failed to set accept_filter=httpready (#<Errno::EINVAL: Invalid argument - setsockopt(2)>)
```

that results the error

```
WARN -- : Failed to connect to internal API <GET http://localhost:8080/api/v4/internal/check>: #<Net::OpenTimeout: execution expired>
```

the modules accf_http and accf_data are already loaded and all services was restarted.

any hint they could do the trick?


----------



## jsm (Oct 15, 2018)

The actual problem might be something else I saw the error about httpready when I upgraded gitllab-ce and forgot to upgrade the database and to follow other upgrade steps as stated here:
https://gitlab.fechner.net/mfechner/Gitlab-docu/blob/master/update/11.2-11.3-freebsd.md#5-install-libs-migrations-etc
Try to check the other log files for other errors..* In my case the actual error was to find in production.log*.


----------

